# INFx's: abnormal amounts of anger.



## WNF (Dec 23, 2009)

or I guess any NF's?

does anyone here get uncharacteristic periods of HULK RAGE? sometimes I go apeshit at the people I know for a few days, then I'm hippie dippie. it's for good reason though!
and is it _ever_ unprovoked? do NF's randomly freak out over nothing?


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

my sister is an infj and she gets that why. sometimes she starts a conversation just lookin for a fight cuz she wants to yell and she doesnt simmer down till you admit she's right and then shes good for the rest of the night lol.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

I go into hulk rages every now and then, but only with family members or really close friends, and it's almost never directed at them. If it is directed at them I do it in private.
But then, I grew up in a family where I wasn't really allowed to show anger or disapointment but had to hide it.
So, I've become quite good at hiding it...


----------



## mari (Feb 16, 2010)

"Hulk rage" is well said, ahaha. I thought I was a psycho of some sort.


----------



## Vagabond (Oct 25, 2009)

that was me up until my early teens. i've mellowed out, but occasionally i do get the urge to pick a fight. i always thought i was because i wasn't getting the kind of emotional response i needed from people.


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

something do trigger my anger rather easily....


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

WNF said:


> or I guess any NF's?
> 
> does anyone here get uncharacteristic periods of HULK RAGE? sometimes I go apeshit at the people I know for a few days, then I'm hippie dippie. it's for good reason though!
> and is it _ever_ unprovoked? do NF's randomly freak out over nothing?


Sometimes, but I don't freak out over nothing in my own mind. It might appear that way to other people, but there's always a reason for my reactions.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I tend to be rather mellow these days which often gets interpreted as apathy but I just don't get as angry as I used to. I could be a hothead at times when I was young but that was a frustrating period of my life for many reasons. Threw things, punched holes in walls & other stupid stuff. Came very close to beating the shit out of my old man when I was 17. He deserved it but something seemed to be holding my fist back & I couldn't swing. Weird experience. Now, I bend a long, long way before I snap & I haven't snapped in years. Freaks people out when I do though. :laughing: Very unexpected. If I get angry now I almost change types. I think it through to the root cause, like Spock & go "hmmmm.....so that's why. Ok." Then I can laugh it off. Something I learned with age I guess.


----------



## pinktees (Feb 18, 2010)

WNF said:


> or I guess any NF's?
> 
> does anyone here get uncharacteristic periods of HULK RAGE? sometimes I go apeshit at the people I know for a few days, then I'm hippie dippie. it's for good reason though!
> and is it _ever_ unprovoked? do NF's randomly freak out over nothing?


absolutely, I channeled hatred for awhile like a mother fucker.


----------



## wolfberry (Feb 14, 2010)

I've always had a very quick temper. My mother and I are French and we're both the same- we get very angry, but it sounds a lot worse than it really is. Then two seconds later, the person we've been shouting at is in a state and we're all "what's the matter with you? so what did you think of the film yesterday?"
I don't think it's particularly to do with being an INFP or anything. Just that I'm basically a child still, I'm not disciplined enough, and I like shouting around a bit. The times that I do get genuinely frustrated you can tell from the times I'm just letting off steam a bit. Usually I start to claw my face and tear things in my hands, like napkins and my jumper.
When I get angry at people in school- I have been known to use me fists. But I've grown up a bit now, so that doesn't happen much anymore.


----------



## whyerr (Jan 10, 2010)

I agree, there is a reason for every such outcome. You may hide it during the actual moment and even forget about it, but it's like any strong suppressed emotion comes out later. Anger, crying..this kind of sht shows up, like "out of nowhere" and at all the wrong moments sometimes.


----------



## sond (Feb 17, 2010)

I have an embarrassing temper. I really wish I could snap my fingers and produce a punching bag hanging from the ceiling sometimes. I feel so ugly when I get mad.


----------



## Memphisto (Jan 27, 2010)

The only person who's ever seen my "hulk rage" is my husband...and he's usually provoked it. I generally keep it to myself and don't pick fights. I'm finding the older I get though the less crap I'm taking off of people. Kinda scary. One of these days I'm going to explode in a fit of rage...I can feel it.


----------



## Jib (Nov 4, 2009)

There must be some deep-seated issue that can have any number of triggers that make a person go Hulk on life. 

It's easy to joke about it when it isn't happening. I do think this is a great reminder to do a pre-emptive strike, so to speak, though: to think about anger and understand it BEFORE it has a chance to rise up again. That seems to be the only way; once you're in the throes of anger, it's a million-fold more difficult to channel it into something positive. I'm not saying you can't, but having a pretty horrible temper myself, I know how hard it is to re-direct that energy once it's surfaced. 

I don't want to be angry. However, like it or not, I know it's important to acknowledge the existence of that anger within me; and only when we're calm can we come to terms with it. 

It's pretty disturbing to think that one moment you can be clear on your values, and the sensitivities and values of human life, and be adamant about defending it and upholding all these good things...and then in a split second you could fly into a rage and probably be capable of strangling someone or breaking their head against a wall. 

Again, it isn't fun, and no one likes facing their shadow -- the darker sides of themselves that really are capable of horrible things -- but I think the ironic part is that facing those parts of ourselves with honesty *while we're in our right minds* is the key to coming to terms with these feelings. 

You could probably provoke anyone to kill someone else if you pushed all the right buttons. It isn't comfortable to admit this, but I think it's realistic -- and again, when we're calm, I think we can really master these mindsets. And if we do that, maybe we can change the human condition; who said it had to be fixed forever? I think a better world is possible, even if it's thousands and thousands of years away. 

Pre-emptive strikes are what it's all about. "Nip it in the bud." With some emotions and urges, I've found it's easier to stop yourself from following through on satisfying them...but with anger, at least for me, that's pretty damn near impossible. The spark flies pretty fast, and in a split second, the flame is full blown, and it isn't going anywhere until it burns out. So I'd say that yes...thinking about anger in a calm state of mind is key to working past it. 

I could get into anecdotes about my own experiences with anger, but suffice to say I have known what it's like to be pretty pissed off :wink: 

don't let my smiley fool you!

 

http://i525.photobucket.com/albums/cc335/Jib1012/asdfh.jpg


----------



## pixiesticks (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes! I sometimes have proper full-on rages, although I don't scream on the outside, I get extremely tense and vengeful on the inside. My thoughts can turn really dark and I have even locked myself away from all my family and friends for weeks on end. One especially bad occasion a few years ago after I'd left school, I went for a whole two months without talking to or even seeing anyone! 

My problem is expressing my anger. I tend to internalise it and it just eats away at me and makes me feel like punching holes in the walls! On the rare occasions I have acted externally on my anger, I've allowed it to build for too long and I end up doing something stupid like throwing household objects like cups or dishes or chucking drinks over people! :shocked:
I think that's why I hold grudges for so long. If I feel like someone has wronged me and I haven't received a satisfactory apology, then instead of addressing the problem, I'll just hold a simmering grudge against them forever.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

yepppp. id say it's a pretty common emotion for me to feel. as NF's we feel a lot......that means anger too


----------



## aquietjoker (Feb 24, 2010)

Expression is key. I too have had episodes of extreme rage, and there is no reasoning with someone under that spell. I'm sure I'm not alone when I say that I feel extremely bad after those moments, but while an angry reaction is not a productive response, the trigger should not be disregarded. I liked what Jib had to say about analyzing our anger when we feel calm. When you do this, you realize that anger, like other emotions, are merely habitual tendencies that can be lessened with more awareness and understanding. It's certainly not easy though--not with all the difficult people out there...


----------



## Lord Xephere (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm an INFX, and I have this habit of bottling up emotions. Every once in a while I would get so overwhelmed by the accumulated negative emotions that I just explode when I'm triggered by something very small. I would kick things, throw things, scream, and just throw a horrible tantrum. I usually do this when no one else is around though.


----------



## sond (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a particularly bad problem with patience, especially doing tiny little fiddly things that require exact precision - like ... if there was a customized Hell for me it would include having to line up grains of sand in a straight line, but with a breeze blowing ........ and/or trying to play a mouse-intensive Flash game requiring precision, but with major amounts of lag and cpu-maxing so that no matter where you point the mouse, it always jerks one tiny pixel away right before the click and you wind up doing something completely different than you intended, over and over and over. GRRRR! :k ok ok ok calming down now .... .... ::


----------



## faeriegal713 (Sep 29, 2009)

I do not get angry very frequently. As a matter of fact I will completely shut down before I actually get angry (with a few very special exceptions) and only show that anger after my buttons have been pushed, over and over and over again. When that happens, it's an explosive sort of fireworks anger that leaves the other person stunned and me exhausted. Not good.

The special occasions are of course when buttons have been pushed for so long that I eventually just snap. It's not that hot fireworks explosion, but is instead a very cold, and methodical tearing down of a person. I appear very calm and they don't realize that they managed to build the fire that forged the steel barbs with which they are being pinned.It's probably actually a bit disturbing, especially if they have been in the vicinity of my explosive anger.


----------

